# here it is



## jvharp (Dec 12, 2010)

My wife and I with two of our four boys. They aren't possessions but are prized indeed!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome pic! [] 
 I wish I could get my hair that long.. but being a painter, it ain't happening! []

 Happy Holidays to you and the family!!


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2010)

COOL! CHARLIE I PAINTED FOR YEARS WITH LONG HAIR...JUST STUFFED IT UP UNDER MY PAINTING HAT! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Jamie.. I bet that was _real_ attractive! []


----------



## jvharp (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you. I'm a millwright and do a lot of welding so it aint easy keeping the hair I got left, there used to be a whole lot more.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice.  Makes me miss my hair.  I had an 18" pony tail when it was all held back, before I lost my job.   Wife had me cut it off for job hunt purposes....feeling them southern folk wouldn't take kindly to none of them northern, hippy folk.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's me and my wife at the prom back in '81.  And it is all natural.  Even the sistuhs wanted to be feelin' up on my hair!  Cut it all off though when I started my own business that same year.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice family jvharp, looks like the son adjacent to you is following in your hairy footsteps!




> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> Even the sistuhs wanted to be feelin' up on my hair!Â


 
 Hahaha, man I know all about that! Many times at fast food drive throughs and gas stations the african american ladies would go crazy about it, asking to touch it and getting their friends to view the spectacle. Sure gets me into plenty of pleasant casual conversations. Dunno how many times I've used the ole standby joke about it being my warm winter hat. Here's an old pic of my hair but it is probably a tad longer now.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess the hair bit gets the thread off-track, but never mind my 'fro, my wife is definitely my prize possession.


----------

